# Installing new front door...... Any tips ?????



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a picture.
You do plan on a prehung door not a slab right?


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

You lost me , what's the difference ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A slab is just the door, no jambs.
Prehung comes all assembled, just slid it in place.
Trying to get a slab door to fit an existing door opening is a royal pain and would take longer to do in most cases then a prehung and may not seal as well.


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok its pre Hung then


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without a picture it's hard to give you tips on how to do it.

In my opion the best doors are vinyl jambs, vinyl brick molding, fiberglass door, adjustable sills.
That way there's no rot, no more painting, if the floors not level the sill can be adjusted.


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok this is the pictures shows the door the frame on the left and then the sidelight witch I have to attach to the frame so its one peace


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

This is where is going and should end up looking like this


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

The door is fiberglass with a PVC frame , I just kind of confuse on how to put everything together , should I attach the side light to the frame first then install the frame with the side light and at the end attach the door with the hinges ...?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your going to have a mess on your hands trying to get all this to work and not leak.


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok thank you for that but the fact of the matter is that I have to get it to work and this is my project. Thats why I'm asking for help in the forum the door was taking apart for paint and now is all disassemble there for I need to know what's the smartest way in tackling this project .


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone ?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

That step is an issue, I’d start by getting rid of it as is and have the step up right under the threshold, then you can have a door pan flashing made at any sheet metal shop as a one piece unit to for both the door and the sidelight to sit on. That will keep water from getting in at the bottom.

Is your new sidelight the same height as the new door?

How about height and width of the new units compared to the opening you have now?

This is a basic door pan.


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

The sidelight is the same height as the door frame , basically from what I see I have to put everything together first connect the sidelight to the frame I was going to glue it and then screw it with drywall screws , then I was going to attach the door to the hinges , that way everything is in one piece . As far as the threshold I don't have a water problem I'm going to just let the door sit on the concrete slab and then just tile around it .... This door frame is1/2 inch thiner from the original door


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Do not use drywall screws there. They will rust eventually. At the very least, you should provide a sill flashing, even if it is just tape and not metal.


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is the picture of the original door witch you can see it just sits on the concrete slab .... now I don't know if this is correct or not


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sorry but can you please explain what a sill flashing is in a more elementary way I've never done it ..


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

sixeightten said:


> Do not use drywall screws there. They will rust eventually. At the very least, you should provide a sill flashing, even if it is just tape and not metal.


Agreed on the screws but how is tape or metal going to help if that step isn't dealt with?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I see the problem now in the earlier pic. I agree with Ron, lose the step or the bottom of the new door will soon be rotted.


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know if this matter but the house is on a concrete slab and there is no tile.... I was going to install the front door first then tile the house I'm I doing this backwards?


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

This is exactly why I'm replacing this door because the bottom is rotten , witch step is this ?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

ogoz23 said:


> witch step is this ?


This one, the brick.


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok that's some tile that was left over you guys are saying to remove this tile ? And apply sill flashing and then I can tile on top of the sill flashing ?


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mind you the door is about 6 inches before that step


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Water, snow, wet leaves, etc will lay on that brick ledge, against the door, and slowly rot out the bottom. Same as the previous door. If you can remove that "step", the water will not lay against the door.


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

How can I remove that step , that's the hight of the concrete slab for the interior , the only way I can think in removing the step is raising the hight of the concrete in the outside of the house ?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

ogoz23 said:


> Mind you the door is about 6 inches before that step


Exactly, that "is" the problem. 

Re-read the post of this thread. :yes:


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Should I install the door right at the edge of the steps , that way the door is not sitting 6 inches behind the steps ?


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Or maybe I can cut with a concrete saw 6 inches off that step


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

That step looks like brick faced with tile, Once the door is out it should be no problem to just pop the brick out of there. 

After that, you would create a new step that would be the same height as what you have now (flush with the slab) but would only protrude out as far as the new door jamb. 

Once that's done you're ready to install your new (yet to be built) pan flashing which will contain both the door and the sidelight and keep the water (at the bottom anyway) from entering you home.


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Here are more pictures should I install the door on top of tile I'm installing in the house or on top of the concrete slab ?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Tip: use new "security" hinges as it swings to the exterior....

Gary


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good tip thanks


----------

